# Radical Isalm in the UK



## scottmaciver (Apr 22, 2015)

Radical Islam in London. Scary that this kind of thing is happening so blatently...


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 22, 2015)

*A thought on "Radical" Islam*

Greetings (See I can spell it)

Why call it "Radical" Islam? Better to call it "Fundamentalist" Islam, or "True" Islam, "Real" Islam, or just plain "Islam." We Christians have our nominal Christians, our women "ministers," our homosexual church members, and any other of a dozen ways to describe those who we do not consider real Christians.

Would to God that the "true" Christians of our day were making more of a difference in the world than we are now making. That it could be said of us that, "These that have turned the world upside down are come hither also." Acts 17:6


----------



## scottmaciver (Apr 22, 2015)

The terminology can be debated, although the point of the post isn't to debate the terminology used, but to draw attention to the content of the video.

Very true and challenging concerning your mention of Acts 17:6. Thanks for that Ed.


----------



## aadebayo (Apr 23, 2015)

I will watch the video later, but I can attest to the fact that Islam is tragically gaining ground in the U.K I live in Luton, Bedfordshire and the presence of Islam is there for everyone to see. I can almost say that there are probably more mosques in Luton than there are churches (though the presence of many Charismatic churches in Luton may give the numbers of mosques a run for their money). The tragic thing for many is that more indigenous English women are embracing this obnoxious religion. I can draw a similarity between Islam to the U.K as Babylon was to Judah. Islam might be God's judgment on our Country. This breaks my heart all the time that even Caucasians can embrace this evil faith.


----------

